# L.A Wire Wheel website



## CLuTZ (Mar 31, 2008)

Can someone point me in the direction of the website for L.A wire wheels? Cant seem to find it with google.


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

i think they out of business


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

i think they out of business


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

i think they out of business


----------



## CLuTZ (Mar 31, 2008)

Damn, damn, damn. 

Does anyone know of a retailer that ships to Australia?


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Why LA Wires ?
They are junk !!!
Chinas are better !!!


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CLuTZ_@Apr 7 2008, 07:17 PM~10358371
> *Damn, damn, damn.
> 
> Does anyone know of a retailer that ships to Australia?
> *


I'm sure Zenith will.


----------



## CLuTZ (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Apr 7 2008, 05:28 PM~10358453
> *Why LA Wires ?
> They are junk !!!
> Chinas are better !!!
> *



I already have a set- and actually do like the fact they bolt on, instead of putting those DODGY adapters on my hubs! I need 6" on the rear instead of 7"! My car is sitting on the tyres.......

0















> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 7 2008, 05:30 PM~10358470
> *I'm sure Zenith will.
> *



Do you have a link for me? Once again google hasn't come up with anything!??


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## CLuTZ (Mar 31, 2008)

Zenith cant help. Anyone else??


----------



## claudio1433 (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.eforgedwheel.com/


----------



## claudio1433 (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.eforgedwheel.com/lawire.html
what is this? :wow: :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CLuTZ_@Apr 8 2008, 04:57 PM~10366304
> *I already have a set- and actually do like the fact they bolt on, instead of putting those DODGY adapters on my hubs! I need 6" on the rear instead of 7"! My car is sitting on the tyres.......
> 
> 0
> ...



ride looks good


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Fuck them going out of business, I had that same problem cus I still got the knockoffs for my old ones. I couldn't find them either.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Did you try ogrimsdirect.com? I don't see why companies wouldn't ship to you, i've shipped things there before.


----------



## 406MT64 (Sep 29, 2011)

LAs gone dude, i still got a set brand new from them in the box...called the number on the box an the one that was listed for their business N nothing...to bad cuz i like mine


----------



## mjrdick81 (May 9, 2012)

*they are enzo luxuray allowy*



CLuTZ said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of the website for L.A wire wheels? Cant seem to find it with google.


they are enzo luxuray allowy they do two piece and three piece rims no mor wire wheels


----------



## mjrdick81 (May 9, 2012)

they are no more la wire wheel last i heard there enzo luxuray alloy. use to work there havent in 8 yrs


----------

